# The Hogan Blend TTTF



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Hey guys, can't get in touch with Hogan at the moment...does anyone have experience with this blend? Shopping for a neighbor. Also what's the price on this for 25lb or 50lb bag shipped?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I also recommended the Hogan TTTF blend for my neighbor. It is comprised of strong TTTF cultivars; I think most, if not all, of them have been studied in the NTEP trials.
I wonder, though, if the blend changes depending on the location of the buyer.

My neighbor's first-year TTTF has done fine. There have been a few spots in his yard prone to disease, but I suspect there is a problem with the soil in these particular locations.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

Prices were $235 for 75lbs and$176.25 for 50lbs on 08Jul. I believe those include the shipping for area, closes to Erie, PA, but I'm not positive. If you or he are military/veteran, 50lbs is $117.95 + S&H. There are also different blends they offer under the the same name.


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

cool thanks guys


----------



## gasdoc (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm from LI. Hogan sent me this blend

TTTF 90%
-Cochise iv
-Michaelangelo
- hot rod

KBG 10%:
Award
Midnight
Blue Note
Legend


----------



## gregfromohio (Aug 14, 2019)

How does Hogans TTTF blend compare to Black beauty Ultra?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

gregfromohio said:


> How does Hogans TTTF blend compare to Black beauty Ultra?


I've read about positive experiences with Black Beauty Ultra, and there are plenty of happy customers with the Hogan TTTF Blend.
A photo of the analysis of the bag's contents would provide a more meaningful comparison. In addition to cultivar information, the analysis will give a percentage of seeds from other crops and weeds.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

gregfromohio said:


> How does Hogans TTTF blend compare to Black beauty Ultra?


One major difference is that Hogan seems to use a lot of KBG varieties in their blends/mixes. I'm not a fan of that...I like to use only 3, for more uniform look. The more you add, the less uniform it might look. KBG varieties tend to vary more than TTTF varieties in look.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

gregfromohio said:


> How does Hogans TTTF blend compare to Black beauty Ultra?


I have both in my yard.

Both are dark green color. BB Ultra stripes better if you're into that because it has PRG and some chewings/red fescue which are fine bladed.

Because of the fine fescues mixed in it's not nearly as drought tolerant as the Hogan's blend, and I find it's more susceptible to rust. The PRG also leaves you with the stalks in early summer.

My preference would be Hogan's hands down, and I would actually recommend the JG Black Beauty over the ultra because it has less of the fine bladed grass and more TTTF.


----------



## AGMcL13 (Aug 21, 2019)

Just got a 25lb bag of the Hogan blend TTTF + KBG last week. The total was $97.79. I live in Cincinnati, Oh and the person I spoke with suggested an 80-20 mix of TTTF to KBG. Below are the specific cultivars:

TTTF:
Firewall
Hemi
Raptor III
Rebounder

KBG:
NuGlade,
EverGlade
Midnight
Award


----------

